# annoying unexpected red strips on screen



## YZMSQ (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi all:

I'm now suffering some "unexpected red strips" on the screen, which frustrates me a lot. My box runs on a sandy bridge chip, and I've installed the latest xorg and Intel graphics drivers related ports from xorg-dev. It runs quite well except the red strips shown on my screen unexpectedly *sometimes (not always, though)*. I also tried the xorg from our official ports tree but nothing improved (even worse).
BTW, I only install the xorg related and Intel graphics drivers from source, while others, such as firefox, eclipse, are installed from packages directly from this site.

What I've installed:

```
justin@darkgeek.pts/0 ~ % pkg info | grep -i xorg
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1      Xorg libraries (Linux Fedora 10)
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5.1      X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-minimal-7.5.2             X.Org minimal distribution metaport
xorg-server-1.12.4,1           X.Org X server and related programs
justin@darkgeek.pts/0 ~ % pkg info | grep -i libgl
libGL-8.0.5_3                  OpenGL library that renders using GLX or DRI
libGLU-8.0.5                   OpenGL utility library
libglade2-2.6.4_5              GNOME glade library
justin@darkgeek.pts/0 ~ % pkg info | grep -i intel
xf86-video-intel-2.21.4        Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
justin@darkgeek.pts/0 ~ % pkg info | grep -i dri
dri-8.0.5_3,2                  OpenGL hardware acceleration drivers for the DRI
dri2proto-2.8                  DRI2 prototype headers
libGL-8.0.5_3                  OpenGL library that renders using GLX or DRI
xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.2      X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.8.1         X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-video-intel-2.21.4        Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.2          X.Org vesa display driver
justin@darkgeek.pts/0 ~ % pkg info | grep -i libdrm
libdrm-2.4.42_1                Userspace interface to kernel Direct Rendering Module services
justin@darkgeek.pts/0 ~ % uname -a
FreeBSD darkgeek 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243826: Tue Dec  4 06:55:39 UTC 2012     root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

The annoying strips:






Any help is welcomed. Thank you in advance.:e


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2013)

That's usually a hardware issue. Broken memory on the card or the card itself is near death. Perhaps a cooling issue, is the fan on the card (if it has one) still running?


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 18, 2013)

I have this problem too. I use an intel sandy bridge card. I think this is something related to KMS.


----------



## YZMSQ (Mar 18, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That's usually a hardware issue. Broken memory on the card or the card itself is near death. Perhaps a cooling issue, is the fan on the card (if it has one) still running?


I bought this computer half a year ago, so it couldn't be "near death":e. And I can confirm that the fan is running well.
P.S.: When I use ArchLinux, I ain't bumped into this issue, so I guess it might be due to KMS or something related.:e


----------



## ibb27 (Mar 20, 2013)

I had same red lines on my Thinkpad X61s (i965 integrated video), updated with new BIOS and problem has gone. Try to find newer BIOS for your MB, may be will help...


----------



## throAU (Mar 27, 2013)

YZMSQ said:
			
		

> I bought this computer half a year ago, so it couldn't be "near death":e. And I can confirm that the fan is running well.
> P.S.: When I use ArchLinux, I ain't bumped into this issue, so I guess it might be due to KMS or something related.:e



Whilst unlikely, age has little to do with whether memory is near death or not.

I have RAM that is 8 years old and fine, and I've had RAM fail within weeks of purchase.



That said, if it only occurs in one environment and not others, it could be a driver/software issue.


----------



## zspider (Mar 27, 2013)

This happened to a Radeon 8900 Pro of mine, when the cooler wire got loose and the card overheated. Using it produced red streaks on the screen. I never threw it out, it's still sitting around somewhere.

In your case though, it's probably just a glitch with the rendering.


----------



## YZMSQ (Mar 28, 2013)

throAU said:
			
		

> Whilst unlikely, age has little to do with whether memory is near death or not.
> 
> I have RAM that is 8 years old and fine, and I've had RAM fail within weeks of purchase.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit afraid whether the "red strips" will do some harm to my hardware, especially my sandy bridge embedded graphics card.


----------



## dralex (Mar 29, 2013)

*Had a similar problem.*

Popped a new cable between the monitor and video card and viola. No red stripe anywhere.


----------

